# The Real Face of Atheism



## JM (Mar 13, 2009)

This little work is a good introduction to the atheistic/modern worldview. I've been reading everything I can get my hands on about this subject and Ravi Zacharias gives a simple and well written description of a godless worldview. 

Amazon.com: Real Face of Atheism, The: Ravi Zacharias: Books


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I will get this thank you


----------

